
Googlers are openly asking bosses to cancel the censored search engine for China - midza
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/daveyalba/china-google-workers-letter-cancel-company-secret-dragonfly
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542830).

------
balibebas
The best part about an 'at will' relationship is you are free to leave at
anytime

------
resters
Let’s recall that nobody at Google tried to stop Schmidt from adopting a right
wing stance on Wikileaks. When it’s American authoritarianism it seems
googlers are much more tolerant, saving the righteous indignation for the
country chosen by Trump as scapegoat for rust belt hardship. Unbelievable.

~~~
randyrand
what is the right wing stance on wikileaks?

~~~
resters
See here:

[https://wikileaks.org/google-is-not-what-it-
seems/](https://wikileaks.org/google-is-not-what-it-seems/)

